# Roaming profiles on MacOSX ????



## SON (May 3, 2004)

Hi

i have to plan a new macosx environment with 12 users for a customer. Now im looking for a solution to have roaming user profiles. The customer want that every user can work on different mac's with his own settings and home-directorys (like on windows environment). Does anybody have a solution or knowledge how to solve this problem?   

tks

SON


----------



## cybergoober (May 3, 2004)

I believe you would need a Mac running Mac OS X Server to accomplish this. You would set the OS X Server as a NetInfo Parent Server and point all the OS X clients to the OS X Server using the Directory Access application in /Applications/Utilities/.

I could be wrong, but that's the only way I'm aware of to accomplish this. You may want to check out these two sites as well:
http://www.macosxhints.com
http://www.macosxlabs.org

cheers


----------



## profx (May 3, 2004)

yep mac os x Panther server 
have a look at this : http://a352.g.akamai.net/7/352/51/1cda9c95399706/www.apple.com/server/pdfs/Open_Directory.pdf

and here http://www.apple.com/server/documentation/


----------



## SON (May 4, 2004)

Hi
Tks for your hints. I think i found a solution with Workgroup Manager ( see http://a1248.g.akamai.net/7/1248/51...om/server/pdfs/L31753A_Workgroup_TB_final.pdf) 

regs

SON


----------

